# Tp Holder



## bnqcsac (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just got our 2012 250rs. There was no toilet paper holder, mounted or otherwise. So does the trailer just not include a tp holder?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It might have a really cheap plastic one like ours did. We never installed ours but rather went to a Home Depot type store and found a stainless steel version that clips over the door of the tilt-out cabinet in our bathroom. This unit holds two rolls and didn't require any installation. Best of all it doesn't take up any valuable space in an already cramped room.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Sometimes they give you a cheapo one to screw to the wall and sometimes they dont. There are some mods where people have put a recessed one in the vanity. My wife just bought a freestanding deal at Bed Bath and Beyond or somewhere like that.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Sometimes they give you a cheapo one to screw to the wall and sometimes they dont. There are some mods where people have put a recessed one in the vanity. My wife just bought a freestanding deal at Bed Bath and Beyond or somewhere like that.


X2


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My wife got these cool spring bars (not sure where) but it works great to hold 2 rolls at a time (and hide the stuff behind). Picture was taken when we only had one roll on the bar.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 250RS didn't come with a TP holder. We decided there wasn't a place we wanted to put one, so we just set the roll on the shelf beside the toilet. We did add a couple robe hooks on the wall above the toilet, to hang towels. Just have to make sure to put the lid down, or it wouldn't be pretty if a towel slipped off the hook!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

The link in my Sig will take you to pics of recessed TP holder install. It was not a major task, is clean looking, an only cost about $13 at Home Depot. I used my son's Dremel, and it only took a few minutes.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> The link in my Sig will take you to pics of recessed TP holder install. It was not a major task, is clean looking, an only cost about $13 at Home Depot. I used my son's Dremel, and it only took a few minutes.


Do you think that recessed tp holder will fit in the wall or is it too deep?


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

The tension rod is a great idea! I am going to WalMart to see if I can find a short enough curtain tension rod to see if that works. My TP ends up in the tub all the time cause I couldn't think of a way to mount it without it being in the way. Thanks!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Jewellfamily said:


> Sometimes they give you a cheapo one to screw to the wall and sometimes they dont. There are some mods where people have put a recessed one in the vanity. My wife just bought a freestanding deal at Bed Bath and Beyond or somewhere like that.


x3


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

maddog said:


> The link in my Sig will take you to pics of recessed TP holder install. It was not a major task, is clean looking, an only cost about $13 at Home Depot. I used my son's Dremel, and it only took a few minutes.


Do you think that recessed tp holder will fit in the wall or is it too deep?
[/quote]
It's too deep. The walls are framed with 1x 2's.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> The link in my Sig will take you to pics of recessed TP holder install. It was not a major task, is clean looking, an only cost about $13 at Home Depot. I used my son's Dremel, and it only took a few minutes.


Do you think that recessed tp holder will fit in the wall or is it too deep?
[/quote]
It's too deep. The walls are framed with 1x 2's.
[/quote]
Off the top of my head, I'd have to agree. I can double check tomorrow if you need me to, but there's a piece that has to go on the back side, so I doubt that what you're thinking would work.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

LaydBack said:


> The link in my Sig will take you to pics of recessed TP holder install. It was not a major task, is clean looking, an only cost about $13 at Home Depot. I used my son's Dremel, and it only took a few minutes.


Do you think that recessed tp holder will fit in the wall or is it too deep?
[/quote]
It's too deep. The walls are framed with 1x 2's.
[/quote]
Off the top of my head, I'd have to agree. I can double check tomorrow if you need me to, but there's a piece that has to go on the back side, so I doubt that what you're thinking would work.
[/quote]
Ok


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

magnum1070 said:


> The tension rod is a great idea! I am going to WalMart to see if I can find a short enough curtain tension rod to see if that works. My TP ends up in the tub all the time cause I couldn't think of a way to mount it without it being in the way. Thanks!


We found tension rods similar to those at an RV dealership here in Calgary, they can also be used in the fridge to keep the food from moving around. Here is a picture so show you what I'm talking about, we saw it in white at the store


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I have the CAMCORDER cupboard tension rods all over the TT. They are really handy for keeping things put in the medicine cabinet. Lots of small bottles to jump out at you when you open it after travel- this solves the problem. I know they come in wood tone and white-Camping World carries them in two lengths. Each size has the ability to extend quite a bit however they can't get a whole lot smaller. These rods have proven to be very handy!

S


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours came with a cheapo plastic TP holder. It was not installed and I found it inside the tip-out laundry bag door, beneath the bathroom vanity. I installed it on the side of the vanity. It isn't a top notch piece, but it works, and we only use it when we are camping. I can't see spending a lot of money on a TP holder - but that's just me. Too many other important things to spend money on!

Mike


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife searched on ebay for a free standing one also, she got one that is oil rubbed bronze (had to match the faucet) and holds 2 extra rolls on the base. She then had to get a paper towel holder to match for the kitchen. only $30 for both and they are nice steel units. Small price to pay for a happy wife!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a nice free standing one at home---but can not see how there is enough room in the bathroom of the 210RS. for now we just have a loose roll in the cabinet. I also do not feel like spending over $20.00 for a TP holder


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

On or 230rs I installed a inexpensive standard chrome TP holder up under the shelf below the medicine cab. and directly above the sink. It works great, easy to install, cheap, and is out of the way.

Beachnut


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The ultimate in TP holders:


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

I have to come clean! When I first saw the photo of the TP holder with the spring rod I thought, really?







Looks like something the DH would come up with...and tell me it was wonderful! After being on our first trip with the trailer and the TP all over the place... Guess what? I dug out a tension rod, installed it and we were good to go!







I apologize for thinking ill of such a practical and easy solution. Who knew the whereabouts of ones TP could be so important!!









S

Ooops! I did not realize I was logged in as the DH! This the DW!


----------



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My wife got these cool spring bars (not sure where) but it works great to hold 2 rolls at a time (and hide the stuff behind). Picture was taken when we only had one roll on the bar.


I just did this Mod today, and man, oes it work great! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

You don't happen to have a link for this do you? I am looking for something similar. thanks



hoosier steve said:


> My wife searched on ebay for a free standing one also, she got one that is oil rubbed bronze (had to match the faucet) and holds 2 extra rolls on the base. She then had to get a paper towel holder to match for the kitchen. only $30 for both and they are nice steel units. Small price to pay for a happy wife!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We noticed that to. Went to put some toilet paper on and went, where is the roller. Our old Rockwood just had one, so never really even noticed when buying it

We found a good brushed nickle one at Wal-Mart. It was the kind that doesnt have the plastic roll in beteen, but just a single metal arm, so you only need to put in 2 screws. We put it on the side where the light switch is, and it doesnt stuck out very far. Alot of the same type stuck out more than others. At the same time put up a towel ring as well that matched.


----------

